# The Hickory trees.



## alleyyooper (Jul 29, 2020)

Hickory Nut trees are shedding the nuts already and isn't even August. Even the squirrels have discovered it and have shucks all around the trees.

Haven't seen signs of any of the oaks sheding their acorns yet.

Al


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a northern red oak that has been shedding acorns early the past few years but nothing yet. No hickory around me.


----------



## esshup (Aug 1, 2020)

WOW, that's early. Hope it isn't a harbinger of an early winter.


----------

